# My humble advice for filmmakers



## joren (Jan 18, 2004)

I try to stay out of this topic because I never attended a film school and don't know anything about them other than most cost more than my $2,300/year tuition at Chico State.  But, a couple of people have asked me questions about me and film schools and breaking into the business.  In the future, email or post them here on the forum as I don't check private messages.  Here's what I have to say about the matter.  But first, there is no one, guaranteed way to get a job as far as I can tell.  This is only my opinion and observations:


I work (when I work) mainly in commercial productions as an Art Department Swing or Set Dresser (but don't call me a PA!!!).  I have had a couple opportunities to work on features, but turned them down because of timing and finances (commercials pay more).  I really do want to try it at some point.  

I got started in the 'industry'  (okay, I'm barely in the industryÃ¢??but not at porn level yet) by calling everyone I knew and asked them if they had a friend or knew anyone that worked in film.  Sorry to say it, but it's tough as hell to get jobs without knowing people.  As for college, my suggestion is to go to a liberal arts college in either new york or LA and major in film.  Do as many internships and interactions with working professionals as possible.  Student films are good, but no one cares about them in terms of getting entry level jobs.  So, develop as many contacts in the industry while in school, then call them all when you graduate.  Finally, know exactly what your final goal will be (director, editor, cinematographer, etc).  Everyone will ask you and it will determine who hires you for what.   If you don't have six degrees of separation with anyone in the biz, go to la411.com and call every single production company, tell them you are a production assistant and you want to work with them, then ask if you can fax your resume.  Then work your ass off, and at the end of each job, network your ass off.  While doing that, write emails to people in your desired field of entertainment asking to do a "informational interview."  They will be far more willing to do this than give you a job interview.  The difference between the two is you should ask about how the person got started, what they like and don't like about their job.  Bring a resume anyway.  In this interview, act excited and positive about everything they say.  At the end of the "informational interview," ask them what the next step for you should be and if they know anyone that can help you make it.  You're asking for a job, but not from them. (pretty tricky!)

If you're set on directing (or any of the more creative, less grunt work jobs) right off the bat, good luck.  Go to a film trade school and be brilliant.  Push creative and technical limits, and do as many projects as possible.  Get them seen by as many people as possible.  Again, good luck.  I had a family friend that did this (hi Jorma).  He went to UCLA and did comedic spoofs with his two close friends.  They entered one on iFilm and have a website www.thelonelyisland.com .  Brooke Shields thought they were hilarious and offered to lend her name to their short film.  With that added publicity,  Comedy Central saw what they did and hired him to develop a pilot show (which is still in development). This is a one in a thousand-type story.  I know way too many filmmaker/works-at-kinkos type people barely hanging on.

good luck to all (also very important), see you at the top.
joren

[This message was edited by joren on January 18, 2004 at 10:48 PM.]


----------



## joren (Jan 18, 2004)

I try to stay out of this topic because I never attended a film school and don't know anything about them other than most cost more than my $2,300/year tuition at Chico State.  But, a couple of people have asked me questions about me and film schools and breaking into the business.  In the future, email or post them here on the forum as I don't check private messages.  Here's what I have to say about the matter.  But first, there is no one, guaranteed way to get a job as far as I can tell.  This is only my opinion and observations:


I work (when I work) mainly in commercial productions as an Art Department Swing or Set Dresser (but don't call me a PA!!!).  I have had a couple opportunities to work on features, but turned them down because of timing and finances (commercials pay more).  I really do want to try it at some point.  

I got started in the 'industry'  (okay, I'm barely in the industryÃ¢??but not at porn level yet) by calling everyone I knew and asked them if they had a friend or knew anyone that worked in film.  Sorry to say it, but it's tough as hell to get jobs without knowing people.  As for college, my suggestion is to go to a liberal arts college in either new york or LA and major in film.  Do as many internships and interactions with working professionals as possible.  Student films are good, but no one cares about them in terms of getting entry level jobs.  So, develop as many contacts in the industry while in school, then call them all when you graduate.  Finally, know exactly what your final goal will be (director, editor, cinematographer, etc).  Everyone will ask you and it will determine who hires you for what.   If you don't have six degrees of separation with anyone in the biz, go to la411.com and call every single production company, tell them you are a production assistant and you want to work with them, then ask if you can fax your resume.  Then work your ass off, and at the end of each job, network your ass off.  While doing that, write emails to people in your desired field of entertainment asking to do a "informational interview."  They will be far more willing to do this than give you a job interview.  The difference between the two is you should ask about how the person got started, what they like and don't like about their job.  Bring a resume anyway.  In this interview, act excited and positive about everything they say.  At the end of the "informational interview," ask them what the next step for you should be and if they know anyone that can help you make it.  You're asking for a job, but not from them. (pretty tricky!)

If you're set on directing (or any of the more creative, less grunt work jobs) right off the bat, good luck.  Go to a film trade school and be brilliant.  Push creative and technical limits, and do as many projects as possible.  Get them seen by as many people as possible.  Again, good luck.  I had a family friend that did this (hi Jorma).  He went to UCLA and did comedic spoofs with his two close friends.  They entered one on iFilm and have a website www.thelonelyisland.com .  Brooke Shields thought they were hilarious and offered to lend her name to their short film.  With that added publicity,  Comedy Central saw what they did and hired him to develop a pilot show (which is still in development). This is a one in a thousand-type story.  I know way too many filmmaker/works-at-kinkos type people barely hanging on.

good luck to all (also very important), see you at the top.
joren

[This message was edited by joren on January 18, 2004 at 10:48 PM.]


----------



## RFranco (Jan 18, 2004)

From what I've read and heard from others that work in the industry (in America and Europe), it's all about luck. You're at the right place, at the right time. But you increase your chances of being at the right place at the right time by participating. 

You hang around people who get work, you help out whenever you can, you give it 3000% eventhough you're not getting paid. And you jump at any chance to be around a production. 

And another simple thing to do is just ask. Don't ask Steven Spielberg or Ridley Scott, they're busy. Ask small filmmakers. You'd be surprised how easily they'll talk to someone that shares their passion. Some students at my school have gotten the screenwriter for Face/Off on the phone, others directors, or producers. If you're honest about it, you'd be amazed at how many of them will just say okay, and give you some of their time. They're in the same boat as you, they just want to make films. 

And who knows: my mother knew Brett Ratner's grandmother, so I asked her to find out how he did it. He got his first break by writing letters to people, asking for help. Steven Spielberg was the only one that replied.


----------



## Mcrukker (Jan 18, 2004)

What a load of crap. Just concentrate on your work and let Knuckleheads like these worry about pulling cables and kissing ass. Filmakers write stories, PA's write resumes.

P.S. My cousin Sal is in the movie business, well he's assistant manager at Blockbuster and he told me the best way to get into the business is to move to west hollywood and turn tricks. Wish me luck!


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2004)

There's always more than one road. Joren's is one. But it certainly isn't the only one. The bottom line in film is this: It's a business, just like anything else. As soon as you realize this and treat it as such, everything becomes very clear. Succeeding in film takes two main things: A genuine talent (don't kid yourself if you're not any good.), and a keen business sense. Once you have the former, the latter is just a matter of pushing your way forward just like any other venture. If you have a great concept, the talent to back it up, and know how to package yourself professionally, then it's just a matter of working your butt off to get things going. Nobody says you're going to be an A-list world renowned director overnight...but that doesn't mean with the right approach, you can't get a well done 50k feature off the ground within a year or so. And if you prove yourself artistically and financially lucritive (I.E. good press and some return on that cash), you move on to 100k. Then 300k. Then 500. So on and so forth. I make it sound simple, but the truth is, it is. If you're headstrong and cunning, and you have some genuinely good material, then there's nothing stopping you but time. The rest is all business.

P.S. For all the naysayers out there, consider this: For every person that wants to become a surgeon, or another kind of doctor/medical professional, you're gonna be spending at least an extra 4-6 years in med school after you've graduated college (another 4 years). That's at least 8-10 years of some VERY hard work before your can become what you set out to be. 10 years is a long friggin time, folks. That's more than enough to mold yourself into anything you want to be, including a self-supporting filmmaker. So the way I look at it: It's actually easier statistically to be a filmmaker than a doctor. It's all a matter of how hard you're willing to work at it.


----------



## JASONvb (Jan 19, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>  I know way too many filmmaker/works-at-kinkos type people barely hanging on.
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey I know exactly what you mean.  That is just too funny.  I was having business cards printed out at Kinkos last month and I brought my laptop to do all the finish up work there at the shop.  Final Cut Pro was in the dock (the dock is like the start menu for you PC folks, but it is visible at all times) and of course he's like "Oh wow you do video stuff?!" And so I said yes.. and then he went onto a 30 minute spiel about how he wants to become the next stlevein Spleielerg.  

No kidding.

"This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time"


----------



## BSPEED (Jan 19, 2004)

people try and force collaboration. like they just met you at a party or in some random location, like your kinkos example, and act like its amazing that there is someone doing something similar to them or that would somehow fit into their ideas like a puzzle piece.  and they have the audacity to ask for my number as if they arbitarily decided it was in my best interest to work with them, forgetting i just maybe, you know, have my own thing going... sh;t-talking posers!  sorry, had to rant...


----------



## Mcrukker (Jan 19, 2004)

God forbid the guy at Kinko's should have aspirations, the fact you went to Kinko's at all is the scariest thing of all, buy a printer knucklehead. (God I love calling people knuckleheads, *sigh*.) 

Anyway I know what you mean about callaborating, we have a "director" concentration at my school for the Digital Motion Picture Degree and no one wants to help anyone else out. We're all so wrapped up in our own projects there is little in the way of "community". Oh well I'm as guilty as the rest of em. I guess it just goes with the territory that "everyone wants to direct". I think getting others juiced about your project is one of the factors that seperate good filmakers from wannabees. And I guess later on these same skills will translate to funding. 


You are all supporting characters in my heroic journey, now shut up and hold the mic or you get no donuts.


----------



## JASONvb (Jan 19, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mcrukker:
God forbid the guy at Kinko's should have aspirations, the fact you went to Kinko's at all is the scariest thing of all, buy a printer knucklehead. (God I love calling people knuckleheads, *sigh*.) 

Anyway I know what you mean about callaborating, we have a "director" concentration at my school for the Digital Motion Picture Degree and no one wants to help anyone else out. We're all so wrapped up in our own projects there is little in the way of "community". Oh well I'm as guilty as the rest of em. I guess it just goes with the territory that "everyone wants to direct". I think getting others juiced about your project is one of the factors that seperate good filmakers from wannabees. And I guess later on these same skills will translate to funding. 


You are all supporting characters in my heroic journey, now shut up and hold the mic or you get no donuts.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Trust me.. I hate kinkoes too..

It was christmas eve and I needed business cards fast... as a gift..

lame gift.. huh

"This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time"


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Jan 20, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RFranco:
From what I've read and heard from others that work in the industry (in America and Europe), it's all about luck. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

  This is true to some extent, but bear in mind one thing "Luck is when opportunity meets preperation" -Robert Evans

  Any Jackass with a big mouth and the right people can create a "Buzz" and take a few meetings but if they arent prepared to back up all that smack they talked it will mean nothing and you really only get one shot to make you're name mean something or nothing.
R. Michael

"Luck, is when opportunity, meets preperation." "There are 3 sides to every story. Yours, mine, and the truth, and none of us are lying" -Robert Evans
Tizzy Entertainment "Redemption" Hi-Def trailer


----------

